# Big als



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Has anybody ordered from them? If so how long did it take them to ship?
I have 2 fluval 404's coming in.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have, it took about a week to arive


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Nitro, they are the cheapest. I paye 93dollars for each of my fluval 404s. All of my lfs About 8 of them have them priced between 160 to180 dollars each.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I payed about 20 dollars for my penguin filters at big als, my local fish store wants over 50 dollars.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Only takes about 3 days to receive my orders from them.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

ive had great expeirence with big als.
i accidently ordered the samw thing twice (totaly my fault) and they sent me an email that asked me if i wanted both of the identical orders processed. well i didnt reply to the emailright away, and that day some one from the company called me at home to claify my order.









i was very happy with their service. prices are cheap. shipping took 3 days.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I believe it has been taking 3 days to Ohio.


----------

